# Help figgerin' out what chain guard this Elgin should have



## rustjunkie (Nov 21, 2014)

Helping a friend with this: he'd like to get the correct chainguard for this Westfield-built Elgin. Any pics of similar original bikes to share? 
thanks


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 22, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Helping a friend with this: he'd like to get the correct chainguard for this Westfield-built Elgin. Any pics of similar original bikes to share?
> thanks




Looks like the same guard that's on my '41.


----------



## 41rollfast (Nov 22, 2014)

Some would have came with this guard. It tappers to a point in the end. 
(Bike not mine, pic reference only)


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2014)

Chain gaurd is right.


----------



## lamendes (Nov 23, 2014)

Here's the one that came on my 39 Westfield built Elgin...


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks fort the pics folks, very helpful. 
To clarify: the guard on the bike doesn't fit: meant to attach to the seatstay, the frame is the wrong shape/measurement; I think it's from a Murray Elgin:


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 23, 2014)

Curved seat mast, Westfield built frame, looks like the "hockey stick" guard like this is the one that would be correct ~





Curved seat mast Murray built frame looks like the longer one like in post #1 is the one like here ~





pap
.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 23, 2014)

Another Westfield built straight mast frame with the "hockey stick" guard ~





From what I can tell they changed the "hockey stick" guard on the 41 or so curved seat mast frames when they went with the front fender over fork design and started using a shortened version of the guard you have in post #1.

But as you can see from all the images, those guards were used on a wide range of years on both curved _and_ straight frame bikes. It's always so confusing 

pap
.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone. If anyone has a guard available like either of these please lmk?









Needs to be for a bike with a curved down-tube. 

thanks, 

Scott


----------

